# [SOLVED] Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello. I've got a terrible problem with my Windows xp, which is that it loads up a Black screen in windows normal mode, as well as in safe mode. Only the mouse cursor is visible, and movable on the black screen, in both modes. This problem came up after I had run several anti-Virus and Spyware programs, such as TrojenHunter and AVG Spyware, and thereafter restarted my Laptop, to rid the system of the Damned Backdoor.Haxdoor virus. I don't know, but I suspect these programs may have deleted some system files when they were cleaning up the system. So basically, I can't even boot up in Safemode to resolve the problem, well I can, but there is nothing I can do because of the Black screen. 
Please let me know of what I can do the make the system operational again. I don't want to loose important data on my computer.

HELP NEEDED 

Thanks.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

When you load up into windows (safe mode or otherwise) press Ctrl + Shift + Esc to bring up in the Task Manager.

From there go to File > New Task (Run...) > in the box that loads type

```
%systemroot%\explorer.exe
```
See if anything loads up, or if it gives you an error message let us know about it.


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

Hi. Yes, got an error message when i typed the code in: Win cannot find 'C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again...


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

See if you have a video out on the back of your laptop, most do. If so try a monitor and see if that works. If not, can you see your POST info? You can run your XP disk and try recovery console.


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

I'm using a different computer to access this website. How can I do the recovery console?


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

If you can get into your BIOS - make your CD/DVD drive the boot device. 
Take your XP CD and restart the PC and when prompted type "R". This all depends on whether or not you can use the LCD on your PC, or if you can get a monitor to work out of the video out on the back of it. If you're on another PC search this forum, or google for Recovery Console.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

In order to use the recovery console you would need to have your windows xp cd. There is perhaps an easier way to proceed. In windows press the Ctrl + Shift + Esc again. 

File > New Task (Run...) > %SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe

If it loads the command prompt type "sfc /scannow" without the quotes

if it does not load but gives you an error let me know


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

It loaded, and finished performing the task you indicated. But nothing seems to have happened.

What to do next?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

Try running explorer.exe again, it is possible that the infection is still on your PC. If this is the case it could be thwarting our efforts to repair the damage it already did.


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

I tried the explorer.exe again, and got the same error. 

A little while earlier, I had tried to reboot the system from the xp installation cd, through the menu that appears by pressing F12 at the beginning, but it didn't seem to have given me an option to repair any missing files.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

To do a repair install:

When you boot to the CD it will load some files, then give you the options:
To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.
To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.
or
To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.

*DO NOT* press R. Instead press ENTER to continue with Windows XP setup. It will give you the EULA (end user liscense agreement), accept that. Your computer will then scan for existing installations of windows. After it locates your current windows installation it will give you another chance to repair it. 

Highlight your current installation and press R to repair it. If repairing it is not an option, then quit right there or you risk loosing all info on your PC (it won't do it on it's own, but you will be one step away so don't press the wrong button). 

This will reinstall windows over your current installation (leaving any viruses you may have had still on your system). It should give you access to explorer.exe again though. If you do this, and it works, then I would look over the *First Steps at Removing Malware *


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

System repair was successful, and now at this moment I am performing an online Panda Scan, 1 virus detected so far.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

One thing to note, you will have to reinstall any security patches and windows updates, and you may want to check in your device manager to ensure all your drivers are working properly.


----------



## kukur9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen Problem in Normal AND Safe Mode after Virus*

Will do that, thanks a lot. By the way, here are the results of the Panda Scan:

Incident Status Location 

Virus:Bck/Haxdoor.MM Disinfected C:\!KillBox\ydsvgd.dll 
Possible Virus.  Not disinfected C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{7F142D56-3326-11D5-B229-002078017FBF}\Setup.exe 
Adware:Adware/Vog Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\DHU.exe[DHTool.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Altnet Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\adm4.inf 
Adware:adware/dollarrevenue Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\drsmartloadb1.dat 
Potentially unwanted tool:application/bestoffer Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\smdat32m.sys 
Virus:trj/spamer.c Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\svwhost.exe.bak 
Virus:Bck/Haxdoor.MM Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\qo.dll 
Virus:Bck/Haxdoor.OG Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\qo.sys 
Virus:Bck/Haxdoor.OG Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ycsvgd.sys 
Adware:adware/webattaker Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\uniq


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

If I were you I would still look over the *First Steps at Removing Malware *, because it seems as though not all of your problems have been solved. We have a very dedicated security team here and they can get your system totally clean (or if it's uncleanable, they will tell you up front).


----------



## Frasbo (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I've been following this thread, as I've had exactly the same problem. However, during the reinstalling of windows, (installing devices) a message advising that hardware has not passed Microsofts Logo testing is shown, at which point both my mouse and keyboard are inactive and I'm unable to make selection.

My OS XP service pack 3
My PC was working fine albeit, it had been attacked by the Braviax virus and I had bought PC Doctor anti-spyware system to try to get rid of the virus (which it hasn't). It started to run slow and then when booted up screen goes black.

I'm in a bit of a corner here, and would welcome any advise


----------



## rosebano (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello,

Given solution does not works ,inspite person has to spare 1hrs to troubleshoot ,

does anybody got any other solution ,reqst to share will us...

regds...rosebano


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

rosebano said:


> Hello,
> Given solution does not works ,inspite person has to spare 1hrs to troubleshoot ,
> does anybody got any other solution ,reqst to share will us...
> regds...rosebano


@ *rosebano*: WELCOME to Tech Support Forums.

The thread that you have posted in is over 18 months old. Please start your own (new) thread and provide details of your own problem and your system etc. so that somebody can assist you.

Thank you.


----------

